# Lower Back Pain.



## Deborah (Jan 9, 2005)

I would keen to hear from anyone that suffers from really bad lower back pain when IBS flares up. This is really bad for me and gets me down. Also as I am new to this, was wondering how often does others IBS flare up, I can be great for 4-6 weeks then I have this really bad flare up that cripples me with bad cramps, nausa, and back pain.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Sometimes I get severe lower back pain and the only medication I've found that really helps is 8 hour Tylenol. It is timed-released Tylenol in a round gel cap type pill. I don't know if you can get it in NZ.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I didn't have THE PAIN, although I did have varying levels of discomfort; however the multiple D was daily.As to lower back pain, I have discs my chiro told me were about 10-20 years older than the rest of me. The lower back was the worst. I have been seeing chiropractors/physios forever since hurting it in my 20s. Things had deteriorated badly by the mid-90s and I was going for treatments weekly. A year and a half ago I rejoined a gym, after staying away for 40 years. Using the Elliptical Cross-Trainer has eliminaated all visits to the chiro. Even at its worst, a couple of half hour sessions for two days in a row is enough to strengthen the muscles that hold it all together and eliminate the pain. No adjustments, better cardio health, lower weight, and NO PAINKILLERS. Try it. They are at the Y.Mark


----------



## 16531 (May 6, 2005)

I have lower back pain caused by KFS and other injuries and I use a thing called the nada chair. You can see them at www.nadachair.ca I actually have 2 of them. One I use for lifting and driving and the other I bring with me hunting or fishing. I was skeptical but man I am telling you my back pain was gone as long as I wear the nadachair and its actually correcting my bad posture.


----------



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

I was too wondering if low back pain is caused by ibs or stomach problems all of a sudden my lower back is killing me, and I have'nt done anything to hurt it i have been going to see chiros for years and my dr, did give me flexeril and i've been doing ice and resorting to using a cane, the pain is so bad this is a new symptom and it comes and goes usually lasts 3 to 5 days and is very delibatiting and hard to walk and live with.this is really new as I have had ibs along time and never this problem.


----------



## 18020 (Mar 15, 2006)

low back pain is my main symptom i dont even qualify for dx by rome criteria


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome littleone and dougie


----------

